# Appreciation for WritingForums.com



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2019)

Firstly, I have to let you all know that I am seeing other forums.
But don't worry, they mean nothing to me, baby!

Really, I have a lot of memberships in forums, discussion groups, and assorted social media. Some under the RR name, others under aliases or other pen names.
I have so many that sometimes I forget that I am already signed up there.

So what is the point of this post? *To point out that this is actually a pretty cool forum*.
Really, it's a jungle out there. Easily 70% of the other forums out there are absolute shit!
Either the members are all *klan members*, or the staff are* soup nazis*.
I even belong to one forum where the staff AND members are all extremists. 

Seriously, this forum doesn't freak out if you say shit or ass, as long as you don't use it for a _ad hominem _attack.
This forum expects members AND staff to be polite.
If you post in the wrong sub category the mods just move it and send you a quick missive. 

The other day, in another forum, I got a 2 page warning for starting a thread in the wrong folder.
*No soup for you!*

I go to one physics forum where they let the gold star members do whatever they want, and if you report them for abuse, you get demerits.
One time I admonished a guy for being rude, and I got a demerit for being rude by pointing out that he was being rude.
Internet Jim Crow.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 25, 2019)

*seconds above*



Ralph Rotten said:


> *No soup for you!*


*contemplates*
nope.
everybody gets soup.
jussayin'


----------



## escorial (Jun 25, 2019)

This place I find is not big on cliques and has been steadfast over the years....often people leave an come back...amazing gaff it is...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 26, 2019)

[video=youtube;ryNxl-lpOME]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ryNxl-lpOME[/video]


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 26, 2019)

There forums that I only go into with alts. The moderators are all like crooked cops, and the members are all low forms of pond scum.
They are a strange people in that forum, they worship this orange deity, science is limited to the bible, and alternative news is considered fact.
It is said that half of the people you meet have an IQ below 100, and I know which forum they all hang out in.



I was in another forum, a science forum, moderated by Sheldon Cooper apparently. My first post, very first, was an image of the universe. Just posted the link to the picture.
Instead of the mod seeing it was my first post and mentioning "Just FYI, we require copyright attributions on every single picture you post..." the guy gigged me for 2 demerits.


And people wonder why forums have been on the decline. It's because so many of them alienate new members.
So to the staff at WF.com, keep up the good work. 
And the rest of you, consider a membership. They cost about as much as a latte.


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 27, 2019)

Ralph Rotten said:


> There forums that I only go into with alts. The moderators are all like crooked cops, and the members are all low forms of pond scum.
> They are a *strange people* in that forum, they worship this orange deity, science is limited to the bible, and alternative news is considered fact.
> It is said that half of the people you meet have an *IQ* below 100, and I know which forum they all hang out in.
> 
> ...


*places IQ points in different pockets*
*slurps soup*
*wipes mouth on cuff*
*washes bowl*
*connects bowl to WF donations*
*by way of pocket point _n_-m(e)sh-[SUB]sub[/SUB]r_out_ine(s)*
you rang?

*considers _alien 8_ as title*
*dys-cards*


----------



## Princesisto (Jul 25, 2019)

Yes, I agree. We should value this forum because so far I have found that it is different.

I have dumped many writers' sites for good reason. One or two, like writingforums.org, dumped me for no reason.

Many forum owners do not understand that they are selling (whether or not paid directly by members) a service to members. Members are not lucky to find their site: their site is lucky to get members. The members are not primary school students who need supervision and strict discipline. The managers of this forum seem to understand that difference and I feel I have received good service and personal care.

Another thing I like about this site is that, as much as I like Americans, many forums are all Americans: here I see British, Australian and other nationalities represented in visible places.

Also, this site doesn't give free members less and less service and privileges to try to push them to become paid members. This isn't a beggar site: there are several famous ones that are.

Yes, many forums are cliquy (is that a word?) or have hierarchies of members who dominate all activity and others who are mostly ignored. I have not seen that here.

Finally, while the site may not have as many bells and whistles as other sites, the technology seems to work efficiently.

As a new member with about one week's experience here, I cannot dare pronounce on the site but I can say that, for me, having had a lot of experience at other sites, this one has created quite an impressive first impression.

May it continue!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 26, 2019)

Princesisto said:


> Yes, I agree. We should value this forum because so far I have found that it is different.
> 
> I have dumped many writers' sites for good reason. One or two, like writingforums.org, dumped me for no reason.
> 
> ...




If we were on Twitter, I'd be retweeting the shit outta that post! \\/
Tis good to hear I'm not the only one who finds this forum superior to the rest.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jul 26, 2019)

I've had crappy experiences with other forums, too. Hell, I've had bad experiences with face-to-face writing groups! If, like Yours Truly, you happen to write things that are a little offbeat, outside the norm, and have the temerity to actually critique someone else's writings, (in the hopes that someone will do the same in return), they act like you've just crapped yourself in the midst of high mass, or something.

Then, it doesn't matter how lousy, trite, or hackneyed someone's writing is, everyone nods, smiles, and applauds... It's creepy! It's like attending a.. a.. CULT, or something! "Okay, folks! Our volunteers will all be passing out grape FlavorAid. Let's all take a big drink, and we'll have a nice little nap."

/smh

Thank God for this place!


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 30, 2019)

People who know me know that I frequently buy other writer's books and post reviews for them.
I do not ask for reciprocal reviews or any of that BS.
I just like to help out other writers, especially for their book launches.
*I review books all the time.*

So when I reviewed a few on the Absolute Write Water Cooler, I got this:







Yes, they accused me of trying to run a review service???
Funny thing is, the book they hassled me for was the same book I mentioned that was broken when it was released.
The book could not be read, the code in the eBook would only let you see the first 3 pages...yet they racked up 90 reviews during that time.
So apparently absolutewrite.com was part of the review-scam.
Because they blocked me as soon as I pointed it out.


So this is the kind of stuff I am talking about.
This forum is great, and the staff are exceptional.
But those other forums...just avoid 'em.


----------



## Princesisto (Jul 31, 2019)

Absolute Writing Forums (the Water Cooler?) is well-known and you can search them on any search engine and get tonnes of complaints. They deserve your surname far more than you do if at all! Why on Earth are you there?

Well, if you play in the pigsty, you might get a bit dirty . . . .


----------



## Megan Pearson (Aug 1, 2019)

Joined one site once. Had a really awesome handle. Think I almost made it a whole week--which at that time meant 2? or 3? posts. Total. Made the mistake of using the opposite meaning for an everyday word that commonly gets reversed in speech (or so it seems to me, hence why I mistakenly misused it). Promptly got flamed by a half-dozen or so we-wanna-be-known-for-our-expertise-because-we're-going-to-college-for-an-English-degree types. Tried to post after that, but I can tell you what the wall feels like after a proper flaming. 

Cured me of misusing that word. Also cured me of wanting to participate in that site. Ever.


Fast forward many years later to last December. Free time and insomnia are a bad combination; thought I'd stop in here and see how long it would be until things grew uncomfortable and I'd want to leave. And you know what? I found the nicest, everyday, _genuine_ ordinary folk who enjoy writing as much as I do. Err... maybe more. But, that's besides the point. Which is, you're all awesome and I'm very happy to have a place online where I can 'hang my hat'. 

Or I would, if I wore one.


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 1, 2019)

Princesisto said:


> Absolute Writing Forums (the Water Cooler?) is well-known and you can search them on any search engine and get tonnes of complaints. They deserve your surname far more than you do if at all! Why on Earth are you there?
> 
> Well, if you play in the pigsty, you might get a bit dirty . . . .



The Water Cooler... That sounds familiar. I think, years ago, I got into a big fight with a "writer," and either got booted, or shot them the middle finger as I slammed the door on my way out. Eh, now that I think on it, I probably did all of the above. Seems about right... 

Arrr... A regular friggin' pirate, I yam! Hahahaha......


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 2, 2019)

Princesisto said:


> Absolute Writing Forums (the Water Cooler?) is well-known and you can search them on any search engine and get tonnes of complaints. They deserve your surname far more than you do if at all! Why on Earth are you there?
> 
> Well, if you play in the pigsty, you might get a bit dirty . . . .



*It's Bayview's fault! *:disillusionment:

Heh, actually she warned me that the mods were aggressive. But I'm an asshole, so I joined anyhow.


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 2, 2019)

Always better if you shoot them the ol' double-bird on the way out. They just _lurrrve_ that!


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 2, 2019)

I've been on Absolute Write Water Cooler for nearly ten years now. Every site comes with its pros and cons, but AW has a fantastic Bewares, Recommendations and Background check forum which helps keeps writes safe from rogue publisher etc. It's something you shouldn't turn away from if you need help in that way.

Ralph, I'm sorry you ran into grief!

WF runs on calm waters, more laidback, and you need that sometiimes.


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 11, 2019)

<3
_*washes soup mug*
*hangs on hook*_


----------



## KenTR (Aug 13, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> Always better if you shoot them the ol' double-bird on the way out. They just _lurrrve_ that!



I was posting on a forum where it became increasingly obvious that mods were deleting posts at the request of offended members. Most, if not all members there leaned sharply to the left, and the censorship shenanigans gave credence to the right wing claim that liberals prefer to suppress views that challenge or offend them. I'm no republican, but I suppose my views were occasionally too centrist for the comfort of the many people there. 

Ironically, after composing a carefully worded (ie. subversive) attack on a poster who went on a thinly veiled racist rant, my post was deleted. I suppose this was because I tied some unpleasant imagery to irony in order to make my point which could have been misinterpreted by the moves-their-lips-when-they-read crowd. My attempts to clarify myself were deleted as well. Despite the fact that I got along well with many of the posters there and was getting _thisclose _to earning my own "appreciation thread", I took it as a sign that my tenure there was no longer benefiting me in any way. Because I tend to be a bit obsessive about things, I didn't trust myself to be able to just walk away. I deleted my bookmarks for the various subforums, but nevertheless found myself going back and wasting time there, being attacked for my posts, and censored for my riposts. Not a problem in itself; I cut my teeth on some pretty cutthroat forums and am of the unpopular belief that discourse on *some* internet forums need not be a shangri la of unicorns and rainbows. If I'm going to use restraint when infuriated and be kind to morons, I'll do it in real life. But the internet is fast becoming a cesspool platform for willful ignorance, and I see no reason to extend any measure of respect to hateful hillbillies with a fourth grade education. 

I just couldn't stay away from that forum. So I decided the only solution was to get banned. Hard. Permanently. 

Oh what fun! 

I started by responding to a thread in which the OP sought to express to the ingenuity of man by posting a youtube video of some animal Nazi who fashioned a device which, tortuously and slowly, caught and drowned mice. Not mice in his house, mind you, but wild mice in the field behind his house. Suddenly _I_ was the offended snowflake. Temporarily emboldened by my perceived inclusion with the resident pearl-clutchers, I responded with:

*You're a fucking idiot.

*Deleted.

So I posted it again. In big, bold lettering. And added:

*Kill yourself.

*Minutes later, I received an infraction. Good start.

Later that day, I started a thread entitled "This Forum Is Corrupt", where I laid out my case for the knee-jerk censorship and favoritism that I had reason to believe was going on. The thread quickly became multiple pages long. No one disagreed with me, but I noticed as well that the well established posters took care not to back me up. Thread deleted. Another infraction. One to go!

I received a PM from an admin. which listed the posts which were in violation of forum rules.

I don't believe the decorum here on WF would permit me to reprint my response. But it worked. 

As icing on the cake, I never even opened the private message informing me of my being banned permanently. 

A week later, I went back on a friend's computer to see if I was being discussed. (my corruption thread had caused quite a stir). Nothing much had been said, but I noticed that my avatar had been changed to one of those "hello my name is.." stickers with the word SCUMBAG on it. Additionally, in searching for some of my older posts which I wanted to share with my friend, I found they hadn't been deleted, but were "edited" to read:

*duh...duh...uh..derp...doy doy derp doy...duuuuhhhhhhh...

*

Apparently, I had pissed copiously on _someone's_ Fruit Loops. I chalked it up as a success and moved on..


That said, after lurking here on WF for a few months, I'm glad I finally joined. I'm pleased to see that this forum is not primarily used as a social platform, and have yet to find a user whose spinal cord appears to have detached from their brainstem. I respect my gift, I respect the craft and and all the witers here. My only intent is to learn and grow as both a writer and a person.

I'll be good! I promise!!


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 13, 2019)

Ken, you are legend. Hahahaha!! Nice job!


----------



## KenTR (Aug 13, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> Ken, you are legend. Hahahaha!! Nice job!



Don't be ridiculous.

*scribbles out "scumbag" from nametag and writes "Legend"*


----------



## Ma'am (Aug 13, 2019)

People sometimes forget that they are not really anonymous online and can be held legally accountable for anything they say or do.


----------



## KenTR (Aug 13, 2019)

Then I'm sunk.

I'm not on social media, though, so that should give me a bit of a head start should I ever need to flee to Mexico.




I mean Canada.


----------



## PiP (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey, there are as many opinions as there are people and even when we disagree a little respect goes a long way. 

When we don our keyboard warrior robes it's easy to grow horns as the red mist descends. If you find yourself in this situation, my pm box is always open and anyone is welcome to tether their goat with me rather than on the open boards.*

We are a community and writing family. Sometimes disagreements occur which, given distance to gain perspective can be resolved.

* please remember my timezone is GMT


----------



## clark (Aug 13, 2019)

I was part of Ron Peat's Metaphor 3, when he brought the group over to Writing Forums from LinkedIn 3 years ago.. The latter is primarily a business networking site and was about as interested in poetry as the Devil might be in holy water. Our attempts to simply communicate with admin waited _months _for a reply, invariably a mere 'acknowledgment'. Response time with admin at WF? Often 10 mins, rarely more than an hour. And admin here almost always solved our queries. We felt, and feel, like we've died and gone to heaven.

WF is a professional host that care for its groups and individuals without mollycoddling or paternalism (hmm. make that 'maternalism'. I momentarily forgot the pointy-stick) . Others above have praised the specifics. I am very pleased to be part of this group.

A year or so ago, I branched out and joined a group called POETRY FREE-FOR-ALL. At the top of its banner it declared, in red: "We're mean. We're nasty. We're merciless. We're cruel. We're vile. We're heartless. We'll slash your soul to ribbons. We're an evil clique conspiracy to annihilate your self-esteem". The sticky posts went on to further excesses of threat and doom, willful abuse of power and contempt for any kind of accountability: 

- If the moderators feel that you have posted above your current abilities, they can, and often do, move your poem to a more appropriate forum or lock the thread and direct you to post elsewhere for the time being.

- Moderators may step in from time to time and comment off-topic if the discussion in the thread needs to be directed back to the poem/topic, or if the comments are decidedly uninformed.

- We reserve the right, without notice, to delete any message or ban any member at any time for any or no reason whatsoever.

Well, I dove right in there at a devastating comment that misquoted Robert Creeley and completely misunderstood the Imagism movement while using both to rip up a potentially excellent poem. Immediately, a Mod was all over me, citing the rule about NEVER commenting on a comment. I countered that the comment was grossly misleading a young poet. Suddenly, the OP, my comment on it, and the Mod's chastisement of me. . .disappeared. I got a PM saying I had been banned for Life, and blocked. These details are step-by-step an account of what happened. Cross my heart and spit.

So fascism is alive and well out there in Poetry Forum land. Seinfeld's Soup Nazi looks like a paragon of soft old-school liberalism by comparison.

Thank you WF for being what you are.


​


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 15, 2019)

I used to belong to a prepper forum, one of the better known ones.
Sure, there was a ton of knowledge to be had there (and I shamelessly self-promoted my post-apocalyptic books there) but the entire moderator force was as crooked as Roscoe from the Dukes of Hazard.
One time I reported this douche named Bacon for posting racist threads.
The mod who replied was his wife, and she explained that he was a bit of a celebrity there on the forum.

I used to get attacked by the mods & members whenever I called out blatant racism, but if I said something snarky then I was threatened with banishment.

So I put on my troll boots, created some new members, and trolled them in multiplicity.
To this day they still don't know I did it. They thought it was just little ol' me.
In fact, I still have 1 active avatar there. I drop in every so often.
But before I left, I did manage to cause a shake-up that saw Bacon and his wife banned from the forum.
They eventually were allowed back in, which was no surprise. Snippy used to get banned weekly, and they always let him back in.

But that takes too much emotional energy, and throws me off my chi, which makes me write less, so I don;t do the troll thing anymore.
Plus, it's a ton of work being 3 people at the same time.
Talk about character development!


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 30, 2019)

clark said:


> Seinfeld's Soup Nazi looks like a paragon of soft old-school liberalism by comparison.
> Thank you WF for being what you are.​




[video=youtube;7VQMVaD_LyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VQMVaD_LyQ[/video]
*any extree pocket change*
*wut needs a pot-full-of-possibilities*
*to jingle amongst?*
*please and thanks*

*lines little saltine packages*
*neatly*




​


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Aug 30, 2019)

"Seinfeld's Soup Nazi looks like a paragon of soft old-school liberalism by comparison."

10-9?
No, Stone Soup and Soup Nazi have nothing in common...aside from the word Soup.
And Stone Soup (also known as Nail Soup) has nothing to do with liberalism.

​


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 30, 2019)

*still straightening saltines*
*still appreciative*
*waves*


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 30, 2019)

Reminds me: There were two missionaries being boiled alive by cannibals, when one of them starts laughing.
The other missionary says, "Brother, how can you laugh at a time like this?"
The first missionary says, "I just peed in their soup."


----------



## -xXx- (Sep 14, 2019)

*looking for a convenient place for the change found in your couch?*

[video=youtube;iwflQxRllSg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwflQxRllSg[/video]
3:49
Put A Little Love In Your Heart - Annie Lennox & Al Green (lyrics) HD

*dusts and shines donation button*
*'til the green grows glows*
*straightens saltines*
*pls.n.thx*


----------



## Trollheart (Sep 14, 2019)

Most of what I have to say can be found in my thread in the Introduce Yourself section, entitled simpy "Thank You!" However, I would like to thank the Academy and the following people: PiP, who was the very first to even communicate with me, almost as soon as I joined. Seigfred, who was the first to respond to a post I made, and is (I hope) becoming a friend. Ralph Rotten and Luckyscars, both of whom are tremendous writers and have helped me with threads, and also to improve my writing. They've also both given me more belly laughs in two weeks here than I had in seven years on Music Banter. Rojack must be mentioned too, if for no other reason than that he's a fan of power metal, and if that isn't reason to bond I don't know what is. And of course Mrmustard, without whom I would never even have known of this forum, never mind joined it.

I'm sure I'll get to know the rest of you as time goes on, and I'm sure you're all lovely people, unless you want to prove me wrong? 

The example given by Ralph in the first post or two is, you may or may not believe, how I envisioned this forum being, which is why I delayed so long joining. I felt it would be elitist, snobby and aloof, and was delighted to find everyone so welcoming, understanding, friendly and, well, normal. I haven't been on too many forums in my internet life, but the main one was of course Music Banter, and while I do not wish to put it down, as I spent many happy years there and made many friends, once you got on the wrong side of the wrong people you were going to have a bad time. The mods really mostly did not do their jobs there. People got infractions, even bans, but usually the same people and there was often a bias on the part of the banner against the banned, while other people who should have been banned weren't touched. So it's nice to see that there's such a reluctance to allow that kind of behaviour here, and that, should there be any sort of major issue, we can go to someone who will actually do something about it.

Special shout-out to PiP again, for having the interest to actually start up and encourage a music forum here (where are you all?) and to Ma'am, for her very interesting challenges and her invaluable assistance to me with same. If I left anyone else out, it's probably because I hate you. Or I just forgot. :lol:

It's been great here so far, long may it continue. 
And thanks for having me!


----------



## tepelus (Sep 16, 2019)

Aquilo said:


> I've been on Absolute Write Water Cooler for nearly ten years now. Every site comes with its pros and cons, but AW has a fantastic Bewares, Recommendations and Background check forum which helps keeps writes safe from rogue publisher etc. It's something you shouldn't turn away from if you need help in that way.
> 
> Ralph, I'm sorry you ran into grief!
> 
> WF runs on calm waters, more laidback, and you need that sometiimes.



I've been a member there for 11 years and I agree, the Bewares forum is great. Their show your work forum is very active too. I took a stab at writing a query letter and had both versions of it critiqued and they were both torn to shreds. I've taken a break from it but I'll go back to rewriting it again sometime soon. That's after I go through my manuscript and fix what my betas pointed out that was wrong.

Speaking of betas, I had a member there offer to beta read and critique my work. I've seen how this member has critiqued on the forum and I thought that they would be good. They did point out a lot of grammar flaws, of which I didn't think I had made so many. But I kind of skimmed through them to read their comments regarding the story and characters, and even though I agreed with a lot of what they pointed out, some of their comments were very off putting and written in a rude manner. Not toward me, but I didn't care for the language they used when they seemed to get awfully upset over the actions of my male vampire. At first the comments made me angry, then I was amused, then I got tired of them, being not helpful in the least and made me wonder if they had such hatred for this work, why did they continue to read it and critique it? Then I was flabbergasted at their final notes saying how they enjoyed the story although they had some issues with the characters. _Some_, huh?

Anyway, I've had a previous novel critiqued before by another person and although they were a bit harsh, they were not this rude. I'm going to let this person know how I felt, but I hope they don't get super offended with me like they did with my male vampire who I wrote, on purpose, to be a bit of a jerk. I know the rule is to not criticize the critiquer, but I can't just not let them know that their flippant attitude wasn't going to fly with me. You can tell me when something doesn't work and be civil about it. I can cuss like a sailor with the best of them, ask my coworkers, but I believe critiquing should be treated a bit professionally. So now when I see them critiquing other's works in the SYW forum, I have to use restraint to call them out on their rudeness when they're critiquing privately vs when on a message board.


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 17, 2019)

tepelus said:


> Speaking of betas, I had a member there offer to beta read and critique my work. I've seen how this member has critiqued on the forum and I thought that they would be good. They did point out a lot of grammar flaws, of which I didn't think I had made so many. But I kind of skimmed through them to read their comments regarding the story and characters, and even though I agreed with a lot of what they pointed out, some of their comments were very off putting and written in a rude manner. Not toward me, but I didn't care for the language they used when they seemed to get awfully upset over the actions of my male vampire. At first the comments made me angry, then I was amused, then I got tired of them, being not helpful in the least and made me wonder if they had such hatred for this work, why did they continue to read it and critique it? Then I was flabbergasted at their final notes saying how they enjoyed the story although they had some issues with the characters. _Some_, huh?
> 
> Anyway, I've had a previous novel critiqued before by another person and although they were a bit harsh, they were not this rude. I'm going to let this person know how I felt, but I hope they don't get super offended with me like they did with my male vampire who I wrote, on purpose, to be a bit of a jerk. I know the rule is to not criticize the critiquer, but I can't just not let them know that their flippant attitude wasn't going to fly with me. You can tell me when something doesn't work and be civil about it. I can cuss like a sailor with the best of them, ask my coworkers, but I believe critiquing should be treated a bit professionally. So now when I see them critiquing other's works in the SYW forum, I have to use restraint to call them out on their rudeness when they're critiquing privately vs when on a message board.



I think that's the hardest part for betas. Reactions can be very emotional, so it's always best to take a step back after reading, give it a day or two, then go in with a calmer mind when doing a write-up for an author. We know that from the author side, but with critiquing other writers, it sometimes gets lost in translation.

And good to see another AWer here!!!


----------



## Rojack79 (Sep 17, 2019)

Let's see why do I love this forum? Where to begin? Well first would be the members. They're all so helpful and nice. I've yet to meet someone that I feel like blocking which is a first. I love how we can all be ourselves here without having to put on a mask. Seriously if I want out and spouted half the stuff that I have on here in the outside world I'd either get ostracized or thrown in an insane asylum. That being said I love the fact that just about anything pertaining to writing is on the table so long as you use common sence and tact. Seriously the other half of what i talk about would probably get me thrown out of my work place or home. So yeah love the people and freedom to discuss all of the weird crap that floats through my head with like minded individuals. Keep up the good work WF!!


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 27, 2019)

extra thankful.
jussayin'

_*starts new soup*_


----------



## Sir-KP (Nov 28, 2019)

Strolled into this thread... lol.

Anyway, yes, I appreciate this forums as well. Many helpful members posting in relaxed, serious manner, but most importantly giving well-thought post regardless of agreement or disagreement.

It's truly one of a kind that we can get a discussion on this level. Whereas I usually play around video game forums and no matter what, they are usually a pool of opinionated, clueless, smart-ass, hoax-spreading mess, septic-tank-filth level of discussion.


Not sure about other writers forums. Tried to look prior to joining this and the rest seemed messy or lacking discussion or the members didn't seem helpful.

I think I did join the '.org' Writingforums several years back. Forgot my username, but it was clusterf*ck enough I ended up arguing with the members there on a topic about female protagonist or something and I shared that my female protagonists are normal human who grow tougher and for some reason people were pissed off and I left.


----------



## Mish (Nov 29, 2019)

I love this forum because of the great members that populate it and the extra mile they go to, to provide useful feedback! I like the variety of challenges here as well, it caters to almost every whim.

This forum is a great place to learn!


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 29, 2019)

_*pulls fresh rolls from oven*
*warm towel basket wizardry*
*polishes spoons*_

1*18*%.
_that's_ what i'm talkin' 'bout!

[SUP]above[/SUP]
AND
[SUB]beyond[/SUB]...

WF cloudpeeps!

thanks allllllllllllllllllllllll around!!!!!
   <3


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 23, 2019)

_*hangs stockings*
*on oven door*
*fills with soup*

*stares at floor*
*mops*

*makes list*
*for new soup*
*grabs insulated bag*
*closes door quietly*_


----------



## MJ Preston (Dec 24, 2019)

Late to the game, but yes. This forum is one of the best.


----------



## Dan Rhys (Dec 24, 2019)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Firstly, I have to let you all know that I am seeing other forums.
> But don't worry, they mean nothing to me, baby!
> 
> Really, I have a lot of memberships in forums, discussion groups, and assorted social media. Some under the RR name, others under aliases or other pen names.
> ...



Totally true. I was on another writers forum, and from day one, when I posted even an innocuous comment, the administrator was on me, attacking me personally even though the rules say personal attacks aren't allowed. One time, she came down on me claiming I violated the rules, and when I asked her THREE TIMES to show me what rule I violated, she could not do so. It was insane. She let people she liked violate the rules to attack me, yet I could not post totally acceptable comments if they offended her or anyone else on the forum. It was exactly like being in a small town with a flagrantly corrupt sheriff. One member posted a negative review of my novel even without having read it because she just wanted to get even with me for disagreeing with her. I am very thankful that, so far, I have not encountered anything like that here. I hope I never do


----------



## Gumby (Dec 24, 2019)

We try very hard to be fair. Some would say we try too hard.  I'm glad you are finding it pleasant here, so far.


----------



## clark (Dec 24, 2019)

Ralph Rotten said:


> "Seinfeld's Soup Nazi looks like a paragon of soft old-school liberalism by comparison."
> 
> 10-9?
> No, Stone Soup and Soup Nazi have nothing in common...aside from the word Soup.
> ...



Ralph . . .  of course Stone Soup has nothing to do with liberalism. Good point. But that wasn't the comparison. The comparison was between the fascism of some 'literary' internet sites and the fascism of the soup Nazi. But your comment throws into relief a fundamental characteristic of metaphor--that the reader must have reasonable understanding of at least ONE of the two terms of a metaphor (it's more complex than that. But that's the core). I think some metaphors fail because even within a defined context, which should provide a platform of possibility, if the reader can find no commonality between the two elements of the metaphor, the piece will grind to a halt at that point, because the reader cannot move forward.

-xXx- . . . Thank you for this story. Well-written and well-narrated.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 24, 2019)

_*hangs new stockings*
*on oven door*
*fills with soup*

*makes list*
*for makes new soup*
*grabs insulated bag*
*opens door quietly*
*wafts*
*wafts again, anon*_




clark said:


> <snip> I think some metaphors fail because even within a defined context, which should provide a platform of possibility, if the reader can find no *commonality between* the *two elements* of the metaphor, the piece will *grind* to a halt at that point, _because the reader cannot move forward_.
> 
> -xXx- . . . Thank you for this story. Well-written and well-narrated. for mopping.


_*moves forward*
*cautiously*
*waffffffffffffffffffffffffffffts*_


----------



## SueC (Dec 24, 2019)

Dan Rhys said:


> Totally true. I was on another writers forum, and from day one, when I posted even an innocuous comment, the administrator was on me, attacking me personally even though the rules say personal attacks aren't allowed. One time, she came down on me claiming I violated the rules, and when I asked her THREE TIMES to show me what rule I violated, she could not do so. It was insane. She let people she liked violate the rules to attack me, yet I could not post totally acceptable comments if they offended her or anyone else on the forum. It was exactly like being in a small town with a flagrantly corrupt sheriff. One member posted a negative review of my novel even without having read it because she just wanted to get even with me for disagreeing with her. I am very thankful that, so far, I have not encountered anything like that here. I hope I never do



The behavior you describe has a familiar ring to it, not on this site of course - but I won't go there. Dan, you won't find that kind of thing here. We are super vigilant when it comes to inappropriate comments, no matter what role a person plays. I'm proud to be a member here and have always found everyone very helpful and courteous.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 30, 2019)

thx
i saw that
jussayin'

*best to you & yours*


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 21, 2020)

_*not too proud*
*to admit*
*when a *theme**
*is stomping*
*messily upon page*

*wipes hearth*
*hangs kettle*
*heads out for some wood*
*and *fresh* air*

*most *thank*fully*_


----------



## -xXx- (Jan 22, 2020)

*answering*
*the question*
*_what does that look like?_*
*one word theme*
*less than one thousand words*
-chuckles-
*genre specified*

*stirs incredible soup*
**thank*fully*

*no worries*
*that goal submission*
*is just *practice**
*for*
**WF* challenge(s)*

*fills cup*
*serves with smile*
*and choice of crackers*


T01282020
*and a special thanks to you*


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 3, 2020)

soups *on*!!!!
allllllll 'round!!!!
jussayin'


sooooooooooooo much awesome,
for_* less-than-pennies-per-day*_!
no apples, no worries!
words will see you through!
_*reads*
*writes*
*dances like snoopy*
*with goggles*_


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 4, 2020)

_*watches a slow roil*
*create a perfectly unique*
*thrive-arrive-richness*
*full-bodied-fresh*
*inhales*
*sets out mugs*_

mannnnnnny thanks!


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 26, 2020)

*builds*
*extra sturdy*
*chair*
*makes special*
*peanut soup, too*

soup's on...
with *many thanks*.

***saw that!!!
****rock on!!!*
***183!!!


----------



## escorial (Mar 14, 2020)

I joined this site at a low ebb in my life and I can say it's been the most positive experience I could have hoped for...


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 25, 2020)

there* will be* soup.
for everyone.
jussayin'
with sooooooooooooo mannnnnny thanks!

<3


----------



## dale (Mar 31, 2020)

be kind of cool if we had cliques, though. we could play dodgeball. poets vs the novelists.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 31, 2020)

dale said:


> be kind of cool if we had cliques, though. we could play dodgeball. poets vs the novelists.




My money would be on the Poets.... we may not be able to beat you physically... but we could beat you emotionally... ')


errr.... maybe what I should have said is "we may not be able to beat you verbally, but we would beat you emotionally"...


----------



## dale (Mar 31, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> My money would be on the Poets.... we may not be able to beat you physically... but we could beat you emotionally... ')
> 
> 
> errr.... maybe what I should have said is "we may not be able to beat you verbally, but we would beat you emotionally"...



i'd be dead. i'd be getting battered from every angle. i got a poetry book published and a novel published. i'd just be standing there confused
and getting beat up not knowing whose side i was on. lol


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 31, 2020)

dale said:


> i'd be dead. i'd be getting battered from every angle. i got a poetry book published and a novel published. i'd just be standing there confused
> and getting beat up not knowing whose side i was on. lol



welllll well WELL!!!!! Congratulations on your success .... now for a tiny bit of bad news.... you just disqualified yourself.... you can't play ... at ALL.... howevvvver.... you could be a gofer.... for the poets... you know... go for coffee, go sharpen our pencils.... help us fasten our pesky straight-jackets....


----------



## dale (Mar 31, 2020)

Firemajic said:


> welllll well WELL!!!!! Congratulations on your success .... now for a tiny bit of bad news.... you just disqualified yourself.... you can't play ... at ALL.... howevvvver.... you could be a gofer.... for the poets... you know... go for coffee, go sharpen our pencils.... help us fasten our pesky straight-jackets....


ha ha. yeah right. i'l gofer all that wine and dope you all stashed away in your lockers preparing for the game. lol. you ain't gonna see it anymore by the time game's over.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Apr 1, 2020)

[sigh]
The thread has been hijacked.


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 16, 2020)

Ralph Rotten said:


> [sigh]
> The thread has been hijacked.


*utilizes blue-ninja-gear*
*sanitizes sigh*
*returns to source*

*sets sides*
*of horseradish*
*sauces*

*places tissue boxes*

*smiles at happy sinuses*

*double batches soup*
  
thankfully.....
-format everything post-event-


----------



## -xXx- (Apr 30, 2020)

*checks kettle*
*laments latency*

*ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuns to store*
*appropriately garbed*

genuinely
thank
full

*sings*
*soup-for-all*
*with extended soup-soup-refrain*
*audibly*
*but not toooooo loud*


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 6, 2020)

what does celebration soup look like?
it's fresh.
it bubbles, delicately.
it warms the heart,
cools the mind,
feeds the spirit.

thank you cloudpeeps.
for every-thing-you-are.
the world is better
for your unique
beauty.

be well.

*soup*
*soup*
*soup*
*yes, yes*

-format all post-event(s)


----------



## Periander (Jun 6, 2020)

*wonders why everybody is using astericks*
*notices he's using them himself*
*decides that they are simply another pathetic consequence of postmodern attitudes rampant in the world today*
*slinks off to get another cup of coffee*


----------



## -xXx- (Jun 29, 2020)

sooooooooooo mannnnnnny thanks!!!!!
*pulls 3x5 cards*
*'cuz soup*
*is meant*
*to be shared*
*stares at measuring*
*things*
*taps one on hearth*
*<3*


----------



## -xXx- (Jul 22, 2020)

yeah.
*you* wrote that.
it's _awesome_!
*THANKS!!!*
jussayin'
_*sips a little*
*dips a little bread*
*twirls pencil*_
 <3


----------



## -xXx- (Jul 30, 2020)

as you *may* be aware,
there are_ reports of_ change _shortages_.
change *exists*.
coins *exist*.
coin change *exists*.

yes.
*you* can 
participate,
facilitate,
invigorate, 
by putting that extra <heavy> metal
back into an active flow state.

_*places jar by door*
*points at WF*
*adjusts soup seasoning*
*considers canning jars*
*with frivolous labels*
*thank.full.ness(es)*_


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jul 30, 2020)

Xxx: surely there must be a wall where you can scrawl this stuff?


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 7, 2020)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Xxx: surely there must be a wall where you can scrawl this stuff?




*scrawls*
*most authentic*
*genuine*
*appreciations*




many thanks....


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 15, 2020)

*NOTE: not for humbug.ers
NOTE: not for what-have-you-done-for-me-lately(s)
NOTE: not for haters-of-any-flavor*



yes.
i'm thinking ahead.
past the street gatherings,
past the convening mid-december,
past the minimize contact
and
the oh-yes-you-wills.

yes.
i'm thankful.
here among the clouds
wordsmiths gather.
sifting, sorting, adventuring, exploring.
pulling old splinters
and
stretching atrophies away.

yes.
i appreciate *WF*.

uncovering treasures
with each and every visit,
with each and every image,
with each and every syllable.

this year
i'm trying something new,
and i invite you to consider
whether
it might work for you.

i'll not directly commission a writer
to write a specific piece
or
purchase the rights to an awesome creation.

this year
i will donate toward subscription
for *content creators*
that* speak and spark*.



fom here
i can select *custom*
and
indicate an amount gifted to a writer.
$25 usd for a year
$3 usd for a month
and steps in between.

WF members can go here.

i use this one,
viewable to the public.
no paypal for me, thanks.

2020 is still a heavy time.
i hope you find something
extra special
just
because you are you.

be well, please.

*listens*


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 22, 2020)

*NOTE: not for humbug.ers
NOTE: not for what-have-you-done-for-me-lately(s)
NOTE: not for haters-of-any-flavor*


yes.
i appreciate *WF*.

brick and mortar
has it's place.
i'd suppose.

BUT

here amongst the clouds:
_any-every_ coalesces,
disperses,
warms and cools,
re-tools
_becoming_.

listening
is
symphonic.

voices.
sounds exploring sounds,
and
whats.

plethora of pauses,
subtle causes,
effect
and
affect.

*i celebrate you!*




this year
i will donate toward subscription
for *content creators*
that* speak and spark*.

if you are able,
will you join me?
light december golden?
make that jump to *2021*,
that brings all the best
we can be?

fom here
i can select *custom*
and
indicate an amount gifted to a writer.
$25 usd for a year
$3 usd for a month
and steps in between.

WF members can go here.

i use this one,
viewable to the public.
no paypal account for me, thanks.

*just
because you are you.*

be well, please.

*listens*


----------



## -xXx- (Nov 30, 2020)

*cyber monday:  imagine, you change the world*


*NOTE: not for humbug.ers
NOTE: not for what-have-you-done-for-me-lately(s)
NOTE: not for haters-of-any-flavor*




*imagine*
you could provide a space
for emotional processing
by one person
struggling,
who shared that *healing step*
with the whole world.
_would you?_

*imagine*
you could provide a space
for cognitive processing
by one person
constructing,
who shared that *solution vision*
with the whole world.
_would you?_
*
imagine*
you could provide a space
for nurturing spirit
by one person,
who shared that *personal uplifting*
with the whole world.

_would you?_

you, who are one.
you, who can become.
you, who can move.
you, who can become movement.
*meaningful movement.*

imagine
you could change the world
for $3,
_would *you*?_

beginning in december
watch donations toward subscription
for *content creators*
that* speak and spark*
twinkle golden.

if you are able,
will you join me?
light december golden?
make that jump to *2021*,
that brings all the best
we can be?

from here
i can select *custom*
and
indicate an amount gifted to a writer.
$25 usd for a year
$3 usd for a month
and steps in between.

*WF* members can go here.

i use this one,
viewable to the public.
no paypal account for me, thanks.

*
roll on:
just
because you are you.*

be well, please.

*listens*


ps
imagine memorable holidays
- _*i*_ T -
_share it with someone you treasure_
**flash**
you can tell them i found the words you lost
i got your back


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 5, 2020)

*soup*
*yummy*
jussayin'


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 7, 2020)

*imagine, you are the change in the challenging world 2020: thank you*

imagine,
you are the change
in the world.



*2020 LM Challenge Participants*
_(in no particular order, apologies for omissions)_
include narratives created by:

luckyscars, ralph rotten, bdcharles, bevo,
cyberwar, joey, khk, ketan, bornforburning,
mish, arrowinthebowofthelord, velo,
undead_av, bigbagofbasmatirice, jenthepen,
heavysmoker, rcallaci hisself, epimetheus,
suec, terryd, tim, pelwrath, chickadee,
kellinkston, razzy, noisebloom, godofwine,
matchu, sycamore, carcosan herald, smith,
tiamat, eternalgreeen, jjdean, demiel, jonthom,
tettsuo, terra, ibb

many thanks
for sharing your words,
exploring themes, techniques, forms -
stepping up to your comfort line
and
nudging it
without prejudging it.

my year *could not have been* as wonderous
without the many gifts,
freely given, through out.

*i celebrate you!*

imagine,
you are the change
in the challenging world
2020.

*listens*

not to worry.
you can read them any time.
as much as you want.
from any perspective you want.
the challenges are just-cool-like-that.

be well, please.

*listens*
*yes*
**thanks* for supporting this space*


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 9, 2020)

*imagine, you change the world's challenges: 2020 thank you*

imagine,
you change
the world's challenges.



*2020 Poetry Challenge Participants*
_(in no particular order, apologies for omissions - 
dear anons, will edit in upon request)_
include poetic creations by:

rcallaci hisself, arrowinthebowofthelord, darkkin,
petergrimes, firemajic, rhpeat, gumby,
midnightpoet, chesters daughter, jenthepen,
pip, phil istine, apple, ladygarmadone17,
matchu, carmen, greyson

many thanks
for sharing your words:
7a steeped bittersweet tea and tears
7a gallant wild knight rides and fears
7b broken trust, conviction forged
7b towers, showers, trestled gorge
7c wrestle, reflect,
...........................make
................................some sense
7c rhythm, rhyme;
...........................image -
......................................essence 


my year *could not have been* as wonderous
without the many gifts,
freely given, through out.

*i celebrate you!*

imagine,
you change
the world's challenges
2020.

*listens*

not to worry.
you can read them any time.
as much as you want.
from any perspective you want.
the challenges are just-cool-like-that.

yes.
you can vote on this challenge
during the voting poll period,
even if you do not submit a work.
yes.
this benefits all of the poets.


be well, please.

*listens*
*yes*
**thanks* for supporting this space*


----------



## matthew1959 (Dec 16, 2020)

I got banned from writingforums.org as well.  It said for violating rules and it won't even allow me to contact anyone to find out what rule, or rules I violated.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 17, 2020)

matthew1959 said:


> I got banned from writingforums.org as well. It said for violating rules and it won't even allow me to contact anyone to find out what rule, or rules I violated.



interpretation.
it's a thing.
mindful.
it's art and practice.

*WF* - grow with us





*listens*

LM challenge submissions,
you can read them any time.
as much as you want.
from any perspective you want.
the challenges are just-cool-like-that.

yes.
you can vote on poetry challenge submissions.
during the voting poll period,
even if you do not submit a work.
yes.
this benefits all of the poets.


be well, please.

*listens*
*yes*
**thanks* for supporting this space*
*runn_nnnn_s for appts*


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 12, 2021)

*craft your dream (navigate: be, learn, do) | WF builds writers*

art and practice.

*WF* - grow with us
navigation.
yup.
we do some of that.

*pretty sure i've seen you here before*
*pulls up another chair*




*listens*

LM challenge submissions,
you can read them any time.
as much as you want.
from any perspective you want.
the challenges are just-cool-like-that.

yes.
you can vote on poetry challenge submissions.
during the voting poll period,
even if you do not submit a work.
yes.
this benefits all of the poets.


be well, please.

*listens*
*yes*
**thanks* for supporting this space*


----------



## Matchu (Mar 15, 2021)

Sometimes I think we are the same 1000 people chasing around the web.

I got kind of executed in my last virtual home.   Vaguely I recall awaking one morning, and maybe one of the aspiring moderator gentlemen had posted a story for crit?  He'd been a green beret the last 50 years, I can't recall exactly, and posted a story about his life as a girl.  I dunno, it's a blurr.  Anyway underneath, written in my name, something like 'gurgle, boobs boobs tits tits tits.'  Maybe an elbow had slipped upon my tumbler?  To this day I can't explain.  That was the beginning of my first life sentence. 

The sci-fi forum?  They zapped me swiftly.  I said I don't like sci-fi, didn't like the Lord of the biscuit or any of it, the most boring rot your Star Wars.  I informed them all how I was the last remaining confederate from 1977 on behalf of the Velvet Underground seeking our retribution.  A speech, and then I was murdered.  I don't exist on there any longer.

The cheap forum are a good lot.  There's only about six individuals remaining.  The boss took the original forum & made it a pay site on your 'journey to publishing.'  I was right at the back of the mob crying 'fakk offf, fakkk off...'  But like I said the survivors are still out DELETED SECTION AS I AM INVITING THEM ALL ON TO WF.COM, MY ENGLISH PALS I still pop my,  I still go in there occasionally.

...

Oh, oh, this place. Of course I have died and gone to heaven.  Really really lovely people on here.  I propose it is from here we assault the literary journals, blindside professors, come in from the underbelly so that by 2030 they shall write 'Today the Home of Liturature  dwells on-line at Writingforum.com.'  That'd be a journey.  Y'know as the great man said 'Hang the dj, he says nothing to me about my life.'  I strive so hard to dwell among but I'm beginning to think that is not the game.  Stop, stop dribbling, peasant..


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 15, 2021)

Matchu said:


> Sometimes I think
> we are the same
> [spoiler2=some translation may be reqd]
> 1000 people chasing around the web.
> ...



you help me understand
some experiences
of warm-hearted readers
trying to make heads-n-tails
of writings i create.

i wonder at what i am able to make sense of.
some times.

may you find WF chair(s) that suit you well.
and thank you for your post labels.

if i was qualified to respond, i mean.


----------



## Matchu (Mar 15, 2021)

Yes, you are a holy figure.  I am kissing screen.  I've stopped now.


----------



## -xXx- (Mar 15, 2021)

Matchu said:


> Yes, you are a holy figure.  I am kissing screen.  I've stopped now.


doubtful (holy and/or stop).
but i am-tech-appreciative myself.

*WF* builds writers, aye?


----------

